# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  ♡دعاء  اليوم  السادس عشر ♡

## ابو همام

*اللهم             وفقنى    فيه  لموافقة          اﻻبرار      ،      وجنبنى فيه       مرافقة       اﻻشرار  ،          واونى     فيه    برحمتك       الى      دار       القرار  ،     بالهتك    يا   إله   العالمين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب ابو همام
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو همام

*اللهم    امييين
                        	*

----------

